# Other Story sites?



## 1300 Class (Feb 14, 2006)

I was just wondering, does anybody have any other good sites for stories of this nature?


----------



## Coop (Feb 14, 2006)

Mollycoddles Story Site
Invizking's Workshop
MattL's story site
Maxout's story shop


----------

